# Tube Attaching Guide



## elf.bowman (Sep 26, 2010)

Few guide to attache tubes to pouch - it is similar to ZDP's TYPE-Z Pouch Attachment


----------



## sabaca (Jun 3, 2010)

Very interesting thank you for the photos.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

It is in fact the common method on which the Type-Z is based. I prefer a smaller hole, but that is personal preference.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Nicely done


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks for the guide


----------



## YonakaYamako (Apr 21, 2011)

I like the technique. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

Looks verry proffesional


----------



## Bert (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## As8MaN (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, looks cool!.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I just did it with my yellow thera tubes and it worked like gangbusters. Thanks for posting.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Good post and excellent pics, but too much work for me, all I need is a piece of twine, strip of rubber or a zip tie, no tools needed..


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Good post!


----------

